# Splitting Audio from a Mono Mic



## treyconnally (Jan 14, 2012)

Hey Forum!

I did a search for this topic before posting; but I have an old microphone that will HAVE to make due on a video shoot that I'm doing soon. I shot a test video and after reviewing the audio discovered that it was mono.

My question:

Is there any way to split the audio coming in from this mic, in post production for Vimeo™ or Youtube™?

We are starting a campaign of videos and just honestly can't afford anymore specialized camera equipment after dumping $1200 on the 35mm f/1.4.

Any suggestions from the canon family here would be excellent! It'll be a few months before I can invest more money, but STEREO mic input suggestions for a T2i & my 5D Mark II would be excellent!

Thanks so much!

-Trey


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (Jan 15, 2012)

Most editors will allow you to use mono as stereo, even the open source editors. 

For example, if I were using Final Cut, I'd use a panning envelope to also give it the illusion of true stereo.

Its not a big problem. You could also use something like SoundForge to make it stereo before you bring it into the editor.


----------



## Lyra Video Productions (Jan 15, 2012)

Is there a specific reason you need stereo? When you go to edit it just make sure it's panned center (which it should be).


----------



## AG (Jan 15, 2012)

The OP does realise that most Mics are mono by default right?

Other than mics such as the Rode Stereo Video Mic and the likes.

If your editing in Final Cut it will allow for this (FCPX) or if older versions don't then just duplicate the audio channel to left and right. 
Its pretty simple.


----------



## 7enderbender (Jan 15, 2012)

treyconnally said:


> Hey Forum!
> 
> I did a search for this topic before posting; but I have an old microphone that will HAVE to make due on a video shoot that I'm doing soon. I shot a test video and after reviewing the audio discovered that it was mono.
> 
> ...




Yes, there are plenty of easy to use and cheap/free audio processing tools available that you can use to either just duplicate the one track or even add some faux stereo effect and even spread things out a bit.

It all depends then on what you are using for your video editing to get the tracks back in the video file. Make sure that things are timed right.

But honestly, don't expect any miracles from this. And this is really the thing I don't understand about the video hype around DSLRs. Sure, the low light pictures from the large sensor look nice, shallow depth of field, etc. That's all great. But it doesn't make a 5DII or anything really a video camera unless you spend A LOT more on all sorts or other gizmos including microphones, amps, software, special lights, etc.

You may be better off just renting a professional video camera and appropriate audio equipment for your project. I find the video function of my camera to be utterly useless.

In any case, I would start with something like Audacity. Or for short-term use you could look into a trial version of Cubase which now has some video track editing built in.


----------



## treyconnally (Jan 16, 2012)

Guys thank you for all your help! 


AG said:


> If your editing in Final Cut it will allow for this (FCPX) or if older versions don't then just duplicate the audio channel to left and right.
> Its pretty simple.



Why did I not think of this? Embarrassing. 

I was stressing that the audio would be mono and we recorded before and edited and it was only coming out of the speakers on the left side of the church and I was stunned. 

Not to make this post into something that it's not, but any thoughts on the Rode Stereo Mic? Does it cut out the 'hiss'?


----------



## Cornershot (Jan 16, 2012)

The hiss is probably coming from your camera preamp which is uniformly lousy on all SLRs. You might want to try an aftermarket preamp or run a decent external recorder like a Zoom or Tascam. Tascam actually released a small, cheap portable with XLR inputs.


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (Jan 16, 2012)

To get rid of that hiss you can...

1. Record externally as much as possible, and then sink up the audio in post. You can just plug a mic into a laptop.

2. Use a noise reduction plugin. However, to use these properly you must record your background noise, without any interference, for each set.


----------



## AG (Jan 20, 2012)

On the subject of in camera recordings.

Rode just announced the Rode Video Mic HD..

http://www.rodemic.com/vmhd

Record your external sound and in-camera sound from the one device.

Really handy for interview shooters.

Specs released so far...


Integrated digital recorder (microSDHC)
RF-bias, true condenser shotgun microphone
(based on RØDE NTG3 technology)
Line and Mic (mixer) inputs (with 'plug-in' power)
High level headphone amplifier for monitoring
Three-level High Pass Filter (0, 75Hz, 150Hz)
Integrated Blimp wind protection and shock mounting
Multi mode outputs 
(Dual mono/split 0db and -10db for auto safety/dual mono + 20dB)
High frequency 'boost' switch for increased intelligibility at distance miking
Utra-lightweight metal casing
Quick release mounting system

If its under say $400 and works as well as their other mics this could be something worth keeping an eye on.


----------

